# POSEIDON LEADER - Who else is on it?



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

3ismagic# said:


> UGH! This means that those of us on the Falstaff have cars from both the Poseidon Leader and the Don Juan in front of us?


Yeah... 

I haven't heard anything either. However, if you check the Don Juan thread (see the last post) it seems like those cars may have been released to trucking so hopefully the backlog is getting cleared up. It seems for those of us on the Poseidon Leader that customs was really fast and the VPC was really slow.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Just got a callback from the ED department and my car is still at the VPC.


----------



## rahnee (Aug 10, 2011)

Spoke with my CA today. Says my car was released to VPC today, off of Poseidon Leader, and he expects it to be at the dealer by weeks end. I hope!


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

rahnee said:


> Spoke with my CA today. Says my car was released to VPC today, off of Poseidon Leader, and he expects it to be at the dealer by weeks end. I hope!


Released "to" VPC, or released "from?" Our cars cleared customs on September 3rd or 4th, at which time they were released "to" the VPC, so they've already been at the VPC for over a week and a half. Sounds like your CA gave you a half-effort response.

Next step is "release to trucking," which hopefully occurs this week.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got a note from the dealer, my car was received at VPC on 9/6, and work order started on 9/9. It's definitelly taking longer than my previous ED's, the cars used to be home withing 7-10 days of arrival.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

skier said:


> Just got a note from the dealer, my car was received at VPC on 9/6, and work order started on 9/9. It's definitelly taking longer than my previous ED's, the cars used to be home withing 7-10 days of arrival.


Same story for me, work order started on 9/9. According to my CA the VDC is releasing mine on the 21st. :thumbdwn: I do have a door ding that's being repaired but 2 weeks still seems like a long time for it to be at the VDC.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Dealer just updated me - car released to carrier. :banana:


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

skier said:


> Dealer just updated me - car released to carrier. :banana:


Nice! Maybe mine will arrive earlier than the quoted date. Did your car have any issues that had to be taken care of (curbed wheels, dents, etc.)?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

No issues that I know, unless something happened in transit. This is taking about a week longer than my previous ED's.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

This is awesome - the guys on Falstaff (corrected, said Don Juan before) got to Hueneme 7 days after us, and they're getting their cars this week.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

BickUW89 said:


> <pout>This is awesome - the guys on Don Juan got to Hueneme 7 days after us, and they're getting their cars this week. </pout>


I thought Don Juan got to Hueneme on 8/26 or 8/27. We got there on 8/31. It seems like a lot of people on Don Juan have their cars already.

Edited to add: Did you mean Falstaff? That one docked 9/7 and some people are saying they expect to get their cars this week.


----------



## Thad (Apr 1, 2006)

*As of Tuesday still at Port*

Glad to hear others are having issues with this taking a while.

As of Tuesday the 13th, my dealer was saying that it was "still at port" and implied that it was a customs issue - not BMW.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Still not as bad as my 2008 ED. Dropped that car on August 3rd (a week later than this time), and didn't get car until OCTOBER 20th! 

If I get my car next week, it'll be four full weeks sooner than my first one.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Update from CA*

My CA just informed me that my car is scheduled to be released to trucking on September 21st (next Wednesday). "BMW noticed something needed to be reparied. Lately the repairs have been scratches on bumpers."

Don't know if that affects anyone else on PL, but there's what I know.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Thad said:


> Glad to hear others are having issues with this taking a while.
> 
> As of Tuesday the 13th, my dealer was saying that it was "still at port" and implied that it was a customs issue - not BMW.


As far as I know our cars cleared customs on 9/2, so yours should be at the VDC. It's possible that you got selected for additional customs screening (it's happened before) but even then I don't think it takes this long.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I would be shocked if you were not through customs. I was on the falstaff that arrived 9-7 and according to my CA my car was just released to the trucking this afternoon. Unfortunately they don't have weekend delivery so it wont get there until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

Apparently my car has STILL not been released to trucking. I have no idea what's going on and the 10 day extension on my 335i lease expires on Monday so we're kind of down to the wire here.


----------



## Thad (Apr 1, 2006)

jcain said:


> Apparently my car has STILL not been released to trucking. I have no idea what's going on and the 10 day extension on my 335i lease expires on Monday so we're kind of down to the wire here.


I was told that mine showed up at the dealer (Seattle) late Monday (stilll working on getting it down to Texas).

Since this appears to be a BMW logistics issue (or at the very least the logistics of BMW's partners), I would expect that you should be able to get indefinite extensions on your lease until they deliver you your car.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*No Car Yet*

As of this afternoon (Thursday, September 22), my car is still stuck at the VPC and has not yet been released to trucking. 

For grins and giggles, though, I just got an update on the Poseidon Leader's position. Thought it would be fun to keep following it to see where she went after leaving Port Hueneme.

Here she is this afternoon, approaching the coast of Japan:


----------



## jcain (Jun 17, 2007)

BickUW89 said:


> As of this afternoon (Thursday, September 22), my car is still stuck at the VPC and has not yet been released to trucking.


Mine too. :thumbdwn: My CA said he hasn't been able to get ahold of anyone there to find out what's going on. Now that I see your post I'm starting to think they lost our cars or something... skier and thad's cars seem to have left last week, and there's a guy in the Falstaff (docked on 9/7) thread whose car was at the dealer on Monday.

BMWFS says I can extend my 335i lease for ~$22/day. If I have to do that I'm thinking about asking BMWNA to pick up the cost. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------

